# Mucho ruido, pocas nueces



## MarianaElSalvador

Hola amigo/as!!

Necesito ayuda traduciendo al inglés este dicho. En realidad no lo había escuchado nunca, pero entiendo que significa, hacer mucho ruido sin realmente poner el trabajo, o el esfuerzo equivalente al ruido. 
¿Qué opinan?
Gracias,
Mariana


----------



## KateNicole

Se refiere a una persona?  Se podria decir "He's/She's all talk."  
(Una persona que constantemente presume (o exagera) sus habilidades, y son habilidades que en realidad, quizas no tengan.)

Ups, no lei bien tu pregunta.  Dejame pensar porque debe de existir un equivalente.


----------



## valuchys

"Much ado about nothing" es el equivalente en inglés


----------



## iberco32

much ado about nothing


----------



## KateNicole

iberco32 said:
			
		

> much ado about nothing


I'm a native English speaker, and as much as I've heard that saying, and seen the movie (which I'm sure was based on a fine piece of literature I never bothered to read) I honestly never knew what that meant . . . nor did I ever investigate. Gosh, I feel so uncultured now! *runs to hide under a rock*


----------



## valuchys

Well, I realized what it means because of Keanu Reeves' movie... that's why I looked up for the meaning


----------



## Moritzchen

Well, aside from a Keanu Reeves movie, it's a Play by William Sakespeare. Translated into Spanish with the name Mucho ruido y pocas nueces.


----------



## iberco32

´satamente mortzchen


----------



## valuchys

yeap, and I heard about the play because of the film... haha


----------



## Moritzchen

Well, Mel Gibson also helped "Hamlet". Whatever it takes...


----------



## aleCcowaN

Si bien hace como tres siglos que el título de William Shakespeare's "Much Ado about Nothing" fue traducido acertadamente como "Mucho ruido y pocas nueces", no creo que sean traducciones directas.

"Much ado about nothing" podría ser más literalmente "mucha alharaca acerca de nada".

"Mucho ruido y pocas nueces" tiene diversos usos y se puede traducir de muchas maneras. "It/He/She is all talk" es una posible, como ya lo indicaron, cuando se la utiliza en el sentido de "los resultados visibles no son proporcionales a todas las promesas y palabrerías".


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

WOW!!! You guys are amazing!!! Un millon de gracias!
La inculta aquí soy yo, que ni escuché de la obra de Shakespeare, ni tampooc del apelícula de K. Reeves... 

Pero gracias amigo/as!! Ahora ya puedo empezar a disfrutar del fin de semana, mi trabajo, con esto, terminó!!!


----------



## sweetsweet

Hello,
could anybody help me translate this. (I know they´ve turned it around)

"POCO RUIDO Y MUCHAS NUECES"

There´s no more context to it because it´s the title of a short story.

Cheers!!


----------



## Aftonfalken

Literally: Little noise and lots of nuts


----------



## volky

Another version:

Too little noice for so many nuts.


----------



## sweetsweet

Thanks so much!!


----------



## gisi

I know this is the translation into Spanish of  Shakespeare's play "Much ado about nothing ". I don't know if it is related to that.


----------



## Bocha

En realidad es justo la inversa.


----------



## gisi

6 está en lo correcto . La obra se traduce Mucho ruido y pocas nueces.


----------



## Filis Cañí

It is a turn on the saying _"mucho ruido y pocas nueces"_ (the actual translation of Shakespeare's play). Lots of noise for scant results.


----------



## gabrielag

yes, the expresion is *Mucho ruido y pocas nueces*, and it use to be the traslation for the title of the Shakespeare's play _Much Ado About Nothing_.


----------



## pml_argentina

sweetsweet said:


> Hello,
> could anybody help me translate this. (I know they´ve turned it around)
> 
> "POCO RUIDO Y MUCHAS NUECES"
> 
> There´s no more context to it because it´s the title of a short story.
> 
> Cheers!!


 
No sé si está bien (pues no soy hablante nativa), pero...

¿qué les parece NOT SO MUCH ADO ABOUT SOMETHING???


----------



## zumac

sweetsweet said:


> Hello,
> could anybody help me translate this. (I know they´ve turned it around)
> 
> "POCO RUIDO Y MUCHAS NUECES"
> 
> There´s no more context to it because it´s the title of a short story.
> 
> Cheers!!


It's true that a bag with many nuts in it, makes less noise than a bag with few nuts, and inversely, a bag with few nuts in it makes more noise.

The original expression in Spanish (from Spain) is:
"Mucho ruido y pocas nueces."

This expression is used in many instances, like when someone talks a lot but says nothing of substance.

In English, there is a phrase which basically conveys the same meaning:
"Empty heads make the most noise."

Perhaps the author of the subject short story wanted to use a play on words by inverting the original expression.

Saludos.


----------



## tradict

Hola:
¿Alguien sabe en inglés el equivalente al dicho...
_Mucho ruido y pocas nueces..._?

Gracias


----------



## lovinglanguage

I don't think there is a direct English idiom, but what came to my mind was, "All that for nothing!" I'll have to give it more thought.


----------



## tradict

empty vessels make most sound... gracias


----------



## travelbug44

What about "all bark and no bite" as a more contemporary option?


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

me gusta


----------



## bridgelene

"Much ado about nothing"


----------



## MauveUnit

Perdon, llego tarde. Quiero preguntar a la gente de habla hispana, se usa mucho esta expresion: "mucho ruido y pocas nueces?" O es mejor conocido como el titulo de la obra de Shakespeare? Pregunto porque esta expresion aparece en una lista de dichos en "Duolinguo."

Sorry, I came late. For the Spanish speaking folks, do you tend to hear this expression "mucho ruido y pocas nueces" or is it best known for being the Title of a Shakespeare play? I ask because it comes up on a Duolinguo list of idioms...

Gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Yes, MauveUnit; "mucho ruido y pocas nueces" is quite a normal saying in Spanish.


----------



## Amapolas

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Yes, MauveUnit; "mucho ruido y pocas nueces" is quite a normal saying in Spanish.


On this side of the pond as well.


----------



## iribela

MauveUnit said:


> ...O es mejor conocido como el titulo de la obra de Shakespeare? ...


Todo lo contrario. Es muy común la expresión 'mucho ruido y pocas nueces', pero cada vez menos gente sabe que es el título de una obra literaria.


----------



## Amapolas

iribela said:


> ... pero cada vez menos gente sabe que es el título de una obra literaria.


Así es.


----------



## MauveUnit

¡Gracias a todos por sus respuestas!  

La frase me hace pensar en una ardilla buscando nueces sin mucho éxito...no sé si alguien sabe el origen del dicho...


----------



## Amapolas

Yo siempre me imaginé a alguien pelando nueces, pero que le salieron malas; entonces hace mucho ruido al quebrar las cáscaras, pero adentro están vacías.


----------



## Rasheremita

Amapolas said:


> Yo siempre me imaginé a alguien pelando nueces, pero que le salieron malas; entonces hace mucho ruido al quebrar las cáscaras, pero adentro están vacías.


Creo que por ahí va


----------



## cirrus

It might come as something of a surprise,  but people in the UK don't constantly quote Shakespeare all day long. All mouth and trousers or even all mouth and no trousers come to mind. In other words someone who is all talk and no action.


----------



## Rasheremita

I think that over here you will hear it commonly when a boss hears chit chat from his workers and to call to order he would say something like "Qué pasa aquí?! Mucho ruido y pocas nueces, ya ponganse a trabajar!"


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

El origen de la expresión en castellano (más allá de alguna historiografía fantástica sobre nueces y tretas contra los franceses que circula por la red) parece ser precisamente la traducción del "Much ado about nothing" de Shakespeare (aunque a veces ha sido traducido también como "mucho ruido por nada"). 
El sentido de la expresión castellana, aunque abierto a interpretación, hace referencia a algo que genera mucho "ruido" (ruido mediático, habladurías, comentarios o discusiones) y que en el fondo tiene poca enjundia, o que no va a generar acción consecuente alguna.


----------



## Rodal

Too much talking not enough walking....


----------

